
Nearly a million illegal tons of smog resulted from VW's diesel cars - joshrotenberg
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2988658/telematics/nearly-a-million-illegal-tons-of-smog-resulted-from-vws-diesel-cars.html
======
pvaldes
_" When you replace one Honda Civic with 20 Ford F-450s 11 million times
worldwide, the results are cataclysmic"_

This phrase sums all. Terrific article.

My main concern is that 6000 tons x 40 times the limit is 240.000. I wonder
how is calculated this almost million ton.

